# 3 ratties in chicago for rehoming!



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I hate to do this, but I’m re-homing 3 rats, this is the most common excuse for people and I used to roll my eyes at. It got to me now. My allergies are bad and won’t go away! And with money problems as well. I have 5 now, 2 I won’t give up (due to attachement). They are all males, the hairless is a loner, the other two are furry ones they’re brothers as well. They are a year and 3 months old, they have nothing wrong with them. They do not bite or attack, they are friendly rats! So if you just want the hairless I can do that, or just want the 2 brothers. Email me with offers!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Still up for adoption


----------

